# Redweek rentals?



## Serina (Mar 14, 2010)

I've never used Redweek.com before but have been researching it and read positive reviews on TUG. I've noticed some of the rentals have available dates for any week, within the year or more. Can anyone explain?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 14, 2010)

Redweek is just a listing website.  Like TUG, they provide a  service for owners who wish to post Ads and rent their timeshares.  In other words, you are not renting from Redweek, itself.  

The owners that list availability for the whole year usually own a floats week(s) which can be reserved any time during the year.  The only way to find out what is actually available is to contact them and ask them to check for availability with their resort.


----------



## rosepointe (Mar 14, 2010)

We have rented additional weeks from others on Redweek.  We added a 2 bedroom rental to our week in Maui last summer and also added a week in a lockoff a few years ago.

All went very well.  In fact the people from the Maui unit emailed us to see if we were interested in renting the unit again this year.

Sue


----------



## Serina (Feb 2, 2011)

*Need advice...*

We are thinking about renting one of the weeks listed on Redweek in July. This will be our first time renting and I don't know what I should be cautious of so as not to get 'scammed'. I would love any advice and suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2011)

First of all - why not rent from a Tugger on the *TUG Marketplace?*

Article from the TUG Buying, Selling, Renting, Forum:



> *How to confirm that a rental is legit:*
> 
> First step - ALWAYS ask if they are renting an *exchange*.  RCI* and II do not allow exchanges to be rented, and if you get caught, you can lose the rental and your $$$.  You can tell if it is an exchange, when they send you a copy of their confirmation, because it will be a confirmation *from the exchange company*, not directly from the resort.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidn247 (Feb 2, 2011)

Serina said:


> We are thinking about renting one of the weeks listed on Redweek in July. This will be our first time renting and I don't know what I should be cautious of so as not to get 'scammed'. I would love any advice and suggestions. Thanks.



Redweek postings are serious, but as you said you never know. I happened to rent and always used an escrow service. It is a little bit of additionnal cost, but it is worth it in (my point of view). See http://www.redweek.com/resources/rental_process/escrow/

Once the owner has filled in the form, you will receive an email and you will have to complete your portion, including payment of the rent (can be done by credit card). After that, the owner will receive confirmation of your payment and will put you on the reservation of the rental week (and provide you with #reference number of the reservation). You will be able to call Marriott, the resort or connect online at marriott.com to verify that everything is fine.

10 days after the end of your vacation, the escrow will be released (automatically unless you formally block it) and the owner will receive his money.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2011)

David - Many owner will not accept escrow (me) because of the cost and delay in receiving payment.  I require all payments upfront and have no problem getting them.  Escrow does nothing for the owner.


----------



## davidn247 (Feb 3, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> David - Many owner will not accept escrow (me) because of the cost and delay in receiving payment.  I require all payments upfront and have no problem getting them.  Escrow does nothing for the owner.



True when you are on the owner side. Now, Serina was asking the question as a renter (unless I misunderstood her).

If I rent a week listed on redweek, I usually try to negociate a little bit the price further down in order to cover all or part of the escrow cost. Bad habit, but I do not trust too much when money is involved.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes - But my point is that the person she wants to rent from may not accept escrow.  That doesn't mean they are unethical or risky - it just means that it's not worth the time, trouble, and cost to them, and they will move on to another renter.


----------



## larryallen (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the escrow is a good idea though I have never done it.  There are more sellers than buyers right now so you will find one who will accept it I am sure.  Ebay is another option as at least you can look at people's feedback and what else they are selling (have they sold timeshares before with positive feedback, for example).  What I do when I rent is I try to get the person's work contact info.  Most people that own timeshares have decent jobs (yes, I know some are retired and I know this is far from fail safe). I found one was the president of a mid-size company, from his website, and felt much more comfortable.  I figure if they work they are less likely to scam me. I also have looked through public records before sending the check to see if they own the house I am sending to (again, my feeling is a homeowner is far less likely to scam me). So far I have rented several times and it's worked perfect so far.  I have rented from Craigslist, Ebay, Redweek and Tug and all have worked so far. Keeping my fingers crossed as I have another one coming up soon!


----------



## dan_hoog (Feb 4, 2011)

I've rented units out at least a dozen times on redweek.  A few times people have asked about escrow I have declined.  I'm not willing to have a third party decide whether I get paid.  I think redweek's service favors the renter.  

I ask for 50% now, Marriott (in my case) confirmation via email with renters name, balance within 30 days of original correspondence (or I would revert the reservation and rent out for the balance).  I also offer to provide information so they can verify I actually own and have reserved the specific week at Marriott in advance of any payment.  I also don't take paypal, just personal check via snail mail.

This has always worked for me.  I've rented from others with this approach, but obviously am more nervous on that side of the transaction.

In a renter's shoes, I'd ask for escrow, make sure you speak with the person personally, verify all names and ownership line up where possible, and other items mentioned earlier in the thread.  If there are multiple listings for the week you want, you may find one that will escrow at the renter's expense.  Otherwise, you may just have to do as much diligence as you can and then take the risk.

If you get full name, address, contact info of the owner, verify the rental is from the actual resort, with a reservation held in the owners name, you can then do internet searches, check their home address out, etc.

I think redweek has mostly above board players, but there may be bad apples.  I sure wish they had a renter feedback system to help with this.

Good luck.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 5, 2011)

dan_hoog said:


> I sure wish they had a renter feedback system to help with this.



This is the one beef I have with RW. They don't start a feedback system for one reason IMHO, it would reduce the need for their Escrow Services.

I've rented through RW probably 50+ times with nary a complaint. Renters would not be so concerned with Escrow if they saw consistent positive feedback.

As for using Escrow, I also reject a buyer if they request. I'm not going to have my money held past the vacation only to have a renter balk for what ever reason and then go through the hassle of trying to get some money out of the Escrow. I've never really had to worry about it quite honestly, most don't ask for it because they don't want to pay the fee.


----------



## Serina (Feb 18, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This is the one beef I have with RW. They don't start a feedback system for one reason IMHO, it would reduce the need for their Escrow Services.
> 
> I've rented through RW probably 50+ times with nary a complaint. Renters would not be so concerned with Escrow if they saw consistent positive feedback.
> 
> What a great idea - wish Redweek would do it!


----------



## Serina (Feb 18, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> First of all - why not rent from a Tugger on the *TUG Marketplace?*
> 
> Article from the TUG Buying, Selling, Renting, Forum:




Denise- Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, the week & location we need is not listed on the TUG marketplace.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 18, 2011)

I would list a season when my offering rented right away and I had unused ad time left. This just happened with my 2011 week. It rented right away so I'll put up the 2012 season as rent to order for the remainder of the ad run. I own multiple intervals throughout the entire year at my resort so I always have an ad of some sort going. 

Historically, I've rented every interval offered since 2004 and at asking price.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 18, 2011)

Serina said:


> I've never used Redweek.com before but have been researching it and read positive reviews on TUG. I've noticed some of the rentals have available dates for any week, within the year or more. Can anyone explain?



For my floating week units I personally select one exact week and put that up for rent. I think that works better.


----------



## Whirl (Feb 18, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - But my point is that the person she wants to rent from may not accept escrow.  That doesn't mean they are unethical or risky - it just means that it's not worth the time, trouble, and cost to them, and they will move on to another renter.




I have done at dozens of rentals over the years and have never used, nor would I use an escrow service, unless the nature of the market really changed. As you said, too much hassle. Honestly, I have only ever had one person ask me about it and I simply  explained that I do not use one and we proceeded as usual.  I perfectly understand if someone feels they need it, but for me, I would just suggest finding someone else to rent from. I like my rentals easy and hassle free and if I sense a story, I move one.

I like redweek, I get serious renters and almost all  of the time, I rent to the first person that inquires. Easy. That's all I have time for.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Feb 18, 2011)

Whirl said:


> I have done at dozens of rentals over the years and have never used, nor would I use an escrow service, unless the nature of the market really changed. As you said, too much hassle. Honestly, I have only ever had one person ask me about it and I simply  explained that I do not use one and we proceeded as usual.  I perfectly understand if someone feels they need it, but for me, I would just suggest finding someone else to rent from. I like my rentals easy and hassle free and if I sense a story, I move one.
> 
> I like redweek, I get serious renters and almost all  of the time, I rent to the first person that inquires. Easy. That's all I have time for.



As said previously, RedWeek's escrow service is very "pro Renter." It's interesting how RedWeek espouses the benefits of escrow, and I might add uses some "scare tactics" in doing so, but fails to fully disclose the self- serving/profit-generating benefits that they themselves enjoy when the Landlord or Renter uses their escrow service. 

My particular concern with Redweek's escrow service is the Renter's ability to seek arbitration from RedWeek, if the Renter perceives the Landlord as "not delivering." So if the Renter has a dispute with their spouse, has a lousy vacation, or one of their children become ill, and they find something to hang their hat on to enjoy financial gain (from the Landlord), it is quite possible that some liberal minded soul at Redweek may side with the Renter, and impose a (financial) judgement against the Landlord.

We've rented many of our weeks many times (>30), with a solid Rental Agreement, and no escrow, and I know of no renter who has ever had a problem. We have never received a complaint from a Renter, nor has the Management Company of the resorts at which we rent our villas. Nor, for that matter have we ever encountered a bad Renter; I think we scared the potentially bad one's away (in a non-discriminatory manner) in the discovery phase.


----------



## Serina (Feb 18, 2011)

EducatedConsumer said:


> We've rented many of our weeks many times (>30), with a solid Rental Agreement, and no escrow, and I know of no renter who has ever had a problem. We have never received a complaint from a Renter, nor has the Management Company of the resorts at which we rent our villas. Nor, for that matter have we ever encountered a bad Renter; I think we scared the potentially bad one's away (in a non-discriminatory manner) in the discovery phase.




So glad to hear such postive things about Redweek from Tuggers. I'm looking into 'being the renter' (have never rented a week before) and must admit I'm nervous...


----------



## Garnet (Feb 19, 2011)

*Don't be....*

You need to remember, owners also need to pay to be a Redweek "member" and pay to rent out a week.  Not many scammers (although some) will pay to do that.  You've read the threads, you'll do well.  Have a great vacation.


----------



## Whirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Garnet said:


> You need to remember, owners also need to pay to be a Redweek "member" and pay to rent out a week.  Not many scammers (although some) will pay to do that.  You've read the threads, you'll do well.  Have a great vacation.



That's a good point,which also means they provided a credit card and verifiable personal data....not something a scammed is likely to do. While I mostly rent out my units,I have also been the renters a number of times, all without incident.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Feb 19, 2011)

EducatedConsumer said:


> We've rented many of our weeks many times (>30), with a solid Rental Agreement, and no escrow, and I know of no renter who has ever had a problem. We have never received a complaint from a Renter, nor has the Management Company of the resorts at which we rent our villas. Nor, for that matter have we ever encountered a bad Renter; I think we scared the potentially bad one's away (in a non-discriminatory manner) in the discovery phase.




We are interested in possibly renting our Marriott week(s).  Did you find your "Rental Agreement" on TUG or RW?  And, would you be willing to share by post or pm your list of discovery questions?

Thanks.
Sue


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 19, 2011)

Sue,  Not that you asked me...  
but check out the section called "Renting Timeshares -   Sample timeshare rental agreements provided by TUGgers" at this TUG link (in the Advice section)




TravlinDuo said:


> We are interested in possibly renting our Marriott week(s).  Did you find your "Rental Agreement" on TUG or RW?  And, would you be willing to share by post or pm your list of discovery questions?
> 
> Thanks.
> Sue


----------



## TravlinDuo (Feb 19, 2011)

*Thank You*



FlyerBobcat said:


> Sue,  Not that you asked me...
> but check out the section called "Renting Timeshares -   Sample timeshare rental agreements provided by TUGgers" at this TUG link (in the Advice section)



Thanks FlyerBobcat !  Found the sample agreements and article on renting.  Appreciate your help.


----------



## IngridN (Feb 19, 2011)

Serina, call Owner Services to verify ownership. I rent out our Aruba weeks as we have too many timeshares and until we retire, not enough vacation time! I had a first time, very nervous, renter last year. In addition to offering to send her redacted ownership docs, I suggested she call to verify ownership. Owner Services will answer yes/no type questions, verifying ownership as well as view type. 

Also, as mentioned above, you could verify other information via the internet. I do the same of my renters because I'm also concerned about getting scammed. Found out one of my renters was the owner of a regional electronics empire!

I also would not consider escrow for the reasons mentioned. My view is that renting our my timeshares is not a business. They're priced competitively, the ad provides good information and would make me feel comfortable as a renter and I don't want a long, drawn out process. Quickest time for rental was 2 days after the ad was placed, the longest about a month. I also require a rental agreement that clearly spells out the obligations of both parties. I understand many don't, but I believe it makes me and the renter more comfortable.

Ingrid


----------



## eal (Feb 19, 2011)

I use Redweek for renting timeshares that we are not going to use, although I would never consider it a "business".  I like their model very much, and I have never had any problem.  

I also check out my renters on the internet as much as I can, just in case...

I almost always can find a photo of my renter by the time the deal is done - gotta love Google!


----------



## IngridN (Feb 19, 2011)

eal said:


> I use Redweek for renting timeshares that we are not going to use, although I would never consider it a "business".  I like their model very much, and I have never had any problem.
> 
> I also check out my renters on the internet as much as I can, just in case...
> 
> I almost always can find a photo of my renter by the time the deal is done - gotta love Google!



How do you find a photo of someone on the internet? 

Ingrid


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2011)

IngridN said:


> How do you find a photo of someone on the internet?
> 
> Ingrid



Facebook is a good start.


----------



## IngridN (Feb 19, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Facebook is a good start.



Don't do the social sites...I prefer my privacy. Guess I'll just have to do with no photos. Unless you can access w/o joining?

Ingrid


----------



## eal (Feb 20, 2011)

Google Images


----------



## ml855 (Feb 20, 2011)

This is my first time being the renter, we didn't get our exchange through II, so we decided to rent instead.   We contacted someone on Redweek who had our week and view that we wanted.   Asked for their confirmation number and went to the Marriott.com website,  I wanted to make sure he had a reservation and the view he was renting.  I entered the confirmation number to pulled up their reservation.  The reservation pointed out a different view then what the owner had stated.  When I bought it to his attention he acted like he didn't know, and called Marriott himself to check into this.  He stated that he can email me the confirmation, a copy of the deed, or a copy of his cancelled check for over $40K.  I do believe he owns at this resort, but some red flags should did pop up.  

He didn't know what view was on his reservation, which is weird for an owner not knowing his own view.  Do you believe he's trying to rent an II exchange, we're thinking maybe he exchanged back into his own resort, and received a different view then what he owns.  Should I be careful with this person and not rent from him and move on.  

Any suggestions will be helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## IngridN (Feb 20, 2011)

eal said:


> Google Images



Thanks, eal. I've never used Google Images for people, only for plants, fence styles, etc. I found a couple of me and DH that someone took at a company event and posted them online. I googled the two people interested in a current rental, unfortunately, they are relatively common names, including of an athlete or 2, so I didn't get very far. 

Ingrid


----------



## IngridN (Feb 20, 2011)

ml855 said:


> This is my first time being the renter, we didn't get our exchange through II, so we decided to rent instead.   We contacted someone on Redweek who had our week and view that we wanted.   Asked for their confirmation number and went to the Marriott.com website,  I wanted to make sure he had a reservation and the view he was renting.  I entered the confirmation number to pulled up their reservation.  The reservation pointed out a different view then what the owner had stated.  When I bought it to his attention he acted like he didn't know, and called Marriott himself to check into this.  He stated that he can email me the confirmation, a copy of the deed, or a copy of his cancelled check for over $40K.  I do believe he owns at this resort, but some red flags should did pop up.
> 
> He didn't know what view was on his reservation, which is weird for an owner not knowing his own view.  Do you believe he's trying to rent an II exchange, we're thinking maybe he exchanged back into his own resort, and received a different view then what he owns.  Should I be careful with this person and not rent from him and move on.
> 
> Any suggestions will be helpful.  Thanks.



Personnaly, I would be wary and walk away and look for another rental. Otherwise, I would ask for a copy of the ressie...if it's from II rather than Marriott, you know they are renting an exchange. I would also call Marriott Owner Services to verify ownership and view. As I mentioned in an earlier post, they will answer yes/no questions. If proceeding I would also request a rental agreement that clearly spells out view type as well as the fact that this is a Marriott reservation and not an II exchange.

Ingrid


----------



## ml855 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ingrid,

Thanks for your response, I haven't heard back from him so I agree I'm going to move on.  I would of been really upset if I went to check in and received a different view then what I had rented.  That's good to know that I can call Marriott Owner Services and they will answer yes/no questions.  My husband called Marriott (I believe reservations) last night, they were nasty when we asked if there's anyway we can find out if this person was an owner.  There response was "NO" there's no way we can get that information.

I'm going to keep looking.

Thanks again,
Jean


----------



## IngridN (Feb 20, 2011)

ml855 said:


> Ingrid,
> 
> Thanks for your response, I haven't heard back from him so I agree I'm going to move on.  I would of been really upset if I went to check in and received a different view then what I had rented.  That's good to know that I can call Marriott Owner Services and they will answer yes/no questions.  My husband called Marriott (I believe reservations) last night, they were nasty when we asked if there's anyway we can find out if this person was an owner.  There response was "NO" there's no way we can get that information.
> 
> ...



After posting, I realized I meant to say ask for the 'confirmation' of the ressie. The confirmation will come from either Marriott or II. I just logged into my Marriott account and pulled up an II exchange as well as an owner ressie and both are the same. You CANNOT tell if it's an II exchange by going into the MAR account. 

I think you got someone having a bad day at Marriott or called the wrong dept. Be sure to call Owner Services at MVCI. I called last year as I had a nervous, 1st time renter and called Owner Services to see if they would confirm ownership and what they needed. They said to simply have the renter call and they would confirm, but only yes/no questions. I advised the renter of such and she called to verify ownership, reservation, and view type. I have a clause in my rental agreements that the renter should call and verify that the reservation has been made and made accurately. I don't want any misunderstandings.

You might also check Myresortnetwork.com as well as Vacationtimesharerentals.com. Depending on the area, you might also check boards specific to that area. For example, on the aruba-bb.com forum there is a rental area for members.

Ingrid


----------



## Whirl (Feb 20, 2011)

ml855 said:


> This is my first time being the renter, we didn't get our exchange through II, so we decided to rent instead.   We contacted someone on Redweek who had our week and view that we wanted.   Asked for their confirmation number and went to the Marriott.com website,  I wanted to make sure he had a reservation and the view he was renting.  I entered the confirmation number to pulled up their reservation.  The reservation pointed out a different view then what the owner had stated.  When I bought it to his attention he acted like he didn't know, and called Marriott himself to check into this.  He stated that he can email me the confirmation, a copy of the deed, or a copy of his cancelled check for over $40K.  I do believe he owns at this resort, but some red flags should did pop up.
> 
> He didn't know what view was on his reservation, which is weird for an owner not knowing his own view.  Do you believe he's trying to rent an II exchange, we're thinking maybe he exchanged back into his own resort, and received a different view then what he owns.  Should I be careful with this person and not rent from him and move on.
> 
> Any suggestions will be helpful.  Thanks.



Before being overly skeptical, I would note that that the Marriott.com website does, in some cases, have different view descriptions than those described in timeshare docs, or as purchased, so you may want to share the specific resort and view details to see if an owner can confirm for you.

As an example, Barony beach owners have Oceanside  views. However, the Marriott confirmation for this "view" will state "courtyard view". This was changed in the last few years - I do not remember exactly when -- but as the resort matured, the trees grew and made many of the  units have no oceanview, so for clarity, I think they changed the description to courtyard view --  although my deeded view is indeed is "Oceanside".  Redweek does not offer a "Courtyard" view to set up the rental.

So, it may be a case of differing descriptions. I suppose if you called reservations, they may be able to confirm this. 

Just a thought. Good Luck.


----------



## ml855 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I'm talking about OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach, the ad on Redweek was for an Oceanfront unit.  I even asked the guy several times is this for an OF unit on these dates.  He had another contract before us that fell through, that's when he contacted us.  He finally responded and said yes it's an OF unit.  We have stayed here many times and were owners when the doors first opened, so we know the resort.  I asked for his confirmation # and saw that it was an Oceanside unit, when we questioned him, he called Marriott and they confirmed that it was an Oceanside unit, but it still has a view of the ocean.  Today he responded again and said that he has an Oceanfront unit and has stayed in the center building the last couple of years.  I don't care about the last couple of years I care about this year's reservation.  I don't know what's going on because I know Marriott wouldn't give him a view that he doesn't own.  He loss my trust, so we back out.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 20, 2011)

ml855 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm talking about OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach, the ad on Redweek was for an Oceanfront unit.  I even asked the guy several times is this for an OF unit on these dates.  He had another contract before us that fell through, that's when he contacted us.  He finally responded and said yes it's an OF unit.  We have stayed here many times and were owners when the doors first opened, so we know the resort.  I asked for his confirmation # and saw that it was an Oceanside unit, when we questioned him, he called Marriott and they confirmed that it was an Oceanside unit, but it still has a view of the ocean.  Today he responded again and said that he has an Oceanfront unit and has stayed in the center building the last couple of years.  I don't care about the last couple of years I care about this year's reservation.  I don't know what's going on because I know Marriott wouldn't give him a view that he doesn't own.  He loss my trust, so we back out.



This being OceanWatch it's possible that the owner bought oceanside but has been placed into oceanfront units for the last several years.  Some OceanWatch contracts sold with an Ultimate Occupancy provision - until the resort was completely built out then those owners were placed differently than the view type they'd purchased.  I think I remember seeing something that said UO provisions would be in place through 2010 usage.  That could explain this owner's confusion about what he owns - maybe he truly doesn't understand his contract?


----------



## ml855 (Feb 20, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> This being OceanWatch it's possible that the owner bought oceanside but has been placed into oceanfront units for the last several years.  Some OceanWatch contracts sold with an Ultimate Occupancy provision - until the resort was completely built out then those owners were placed differently than the view type they'd purchased.  I think I remember seeing something that said UO provisions would be in place through 2010 usage.  That could explain this owner's confusion about what he owns - maybe he truly doesn't understand his contract?




I agree, this happen to us, we purchased gardenview and stayed in the oceanside units for the first several years.  It's just that this guy is still saying that he has always had an Oceanfront so this is what he owns.  He probably purchased Oceanside and has been given Oceanfront for the last couple of years.  He don't want to listen to anyone, since he's always had an OF unit than that's what he says he owns.  He still says that he has an OF unit and his ad says OF view even through it's an OS view.  I decided that I'll find someone else to rent from.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 21, 2011)

ml855 said:


> I agree, this happen to us, we purchased gardenview and stayed in the oceanside units for the first several years.  It's just that this guy is still saying that he has always had an Oceanfront so this is what he owns.  He probably purchased Oceanside and has been given Oceanfront for the last couple of years.  He don't want to listen to anyone, since he's always had an OF unit than that's what he says he owns.  He still says that he has an OF unit and his ad says OF view even through it's an OS view.  I decided that I'll find someone else to rent from.



Good decision.   

One of our resorts also sold UO and I've wondered over the years how many owners really didn't understand what they were buying.  SurfWatch was completed prior to OceanWatch though, so it's been a few years since the interim placements were in effect.  Some confused OW owners may just be coming up against it this year.

Our Marriott rep was very specific about UO, she made sure that she went over it completely before we purchased.  But it's still not too hard to believe that the confusion exists, especially if all the reps were not as thorough or in the case of external resales.


----------



## ml855 (Feb 21, 2011)

After posting on here and learning about what probably happen, I emailed him and explained what I had learned about the UO provision.  I then suggested that he check his deed to see if he purchased a Oceanside unit with the UO provision and am able to use the OF units for several years.  He has now changed his ad on Redweek to an Oceanview unit instead of Oceanfront.  I'm sure this is what happen and he was confused about the view that he purchased vs. the view that he has received the last couple of years.

Thanks everyone for clearing this up for me and answering my questions.


----------



## Serina (Feb 22, 2011)

Just wondering - When renting a week from Redweek has anyone ever asked (or been asked) if they are TUG members?


----------



## sbeck22 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am just starting out but I know I have asked if they knew TUG.  I have even sent links to people for the main page.

This is a great resource.  I am trying to rent at Ko Olina in '12 as a first time renter.  I have been close, but no cigar yet.

Everyone at TUG is very helpful.


----------



## OCsun (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to agree that when I rent out a unit, I will not go with an Escrow Company.  I require a small deposit at which time I add the renters name to the reservation.  Once I do that, I require the balance.  
I have experienced this same practice when I rented units from others.  

I did use an Escrow Company during a timeshare sale - but never a rental.  Pam


----------



## rickxylon (Mar 25, 2011)

I have rented my 1 BR Aruba Ocean Club thru Redweek several times with no problems. It has been in platinum season and usually Presidents week. I have a standard rental contract which I have the renter sign and return along with 50% of the rental price. I then remove the listing from Redweek. I require the balance within 60 days of checkin and then put their name on the reservation. Works like a charm!


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there any rule of thumb about how far in advance a rental rents?  I'm trying to rent my Dec holiday week. I've had it listed on RW about 3 weeks with only a couple nibbles.  I always plan my trips about 10 - 12 months ahead to get good airfare, but maybe these are more last minute rentals on RW?


----------



## eal (Mar 25, 2011)

I put my rentals on about 6 months in advance but I rarely have a nibble until 60 days or so, for what its worth.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 25, 2011)

suzannesimon said:


> Is there any rule of thumb about how far in advance a rental rents?  I'm trying to rent my Dec holiday week. I've had it listed on RW about 3 weeks with only a couple nibbles.  I always plan my trips about 10 - 12 months ahead to get good airfare, but maybe these are more last minute rentals on RW?



I remember some advice a Tugger gave to me about renting a ski week(Jan-March), he wouldn't list until October. As most people don't start thinking about it until then. 

From my non-TS friends and from what I gather from the airfare gurus I see on tv, most people don't start thinking about Xmas/NYE travel until summer(about 6 months out).


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 25, 2011)

suzannesimon said:


> Is there any rule of thumb about how far in advance a rental rents?  I'm trying to rent my Dec holiday week. I've had it listed on RW about 3 weeks with only a couple nibbles.  I always plan my trips about 10 - 12 months ahead to get good airfare, but maybe these are more last minute rentals on RW?



I have had my extra week 52 at the Aruba Ocean Club for 2011 listed on Redweek and Tug since the end of January.  It was rented in mid-February via the Redweek ad.


----------

